# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  أحاديث صحيحة عن الصيام

## سمير عبد الخالق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري* 
السلام عليكم أخوتي وأخواتي في الله , 
لا يجمعني بكم الا الاسلام الذي ارتضاه الله لعباده , هذا الدين العظيم الذي يجمعنا جميعا في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها, وبمناسبة دنو شهر رمضان الكريم والذي بتنا على أعتابه, نسأل الله تعالى أن يُحيينا ويبلغنا ايّاه, ولنا في رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم أسوة حسنة , ولنا من بعده عليه الصلاة والسلام, هؤلاء الثلة الذين رضي الله تعالى عنهم ورضوا عنه, والذين اختارهم الله عزوجل لصحبة نبيه الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ورضي الله تعالى عنهم أجمعين , والذين كانوا يُقسمون السنة الى قسمين , كل فسم ستة شهور , وكانوا رضوان الله عنهم اذا دخل عليهم رمضان ولست أشهر بعده يسألون الله عزوجل أن يتقبّل منهم رمضان , حتى اذا انقضت الست شهور وبقي لرمضان القادم الذي يليه ست شهور يسألون الله عزوجل أن يُبلغهم رمضان لما في رمضان من نفحات ايمانية على اعتباره شهر الصبر وشهر العتق من النار, ونحن بدورنا نسأل الله تعالى أن يُبلغنا هذا الشهر الفضيل والمبارك, ويهدينا برحمته الى سواء السبيل لنكون من المقبولين عنده سبحانه وتعالى في هذا الشهر المبارك. 
وبهذه المناسبة الكريمة والمباركة يطيب لي احبابي في الله أن أدعوكم لتعيشوا معي نفحات الهدي المبارك هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم في فضائل شهر الصوم خصوصا , والصوم عموما بسلسة من الأحاديث النبوية الصحيحة ان شاء الله تعالى.  
أبدؤها بعون الله عزوجل برواية الشيخان رحمهما الله من حديث 

*أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 

*من صام رمضان إيمانا واحتسابا ، غُفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه.*


*وروى الامام مسلم من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :* 

*إذا جاء رمضان فُتّحت أبواب الجنة ، وغُلّقت أبواب النار ، وصُفّدت الشياطين** .* 

*وروى الامام البخاري من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود الناس ، وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل ، وكان يلقاه في كل ليلة من رمضان فيدارسه القرآن ، فلرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة.* 

*وروى كل من الأئمة بخاري ومسلم من حديث ا بن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لامرأة من الأنصار يُقال لها أم سنان :* 

*عمرة في رمضان تقضي حجة أو حجة معي* *, وفي رواية تعدل حجة أو حجة معي .*


*وفي الحديث المتفق عليه من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :*

*من قام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً غُفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه.* 
*وفي رواية أخرى: من قام ليلة القدر إيماناً واحتساباً ، غُفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه.*


*وروى الامام مسلم من حديث أبي أيوب الأنصاري رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :*

*من صام رمضان ثم أتبعه ستاً من شوال ، كان كصيام الدهر.* 

*وروى الامام النسائي من حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه قال : أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت : مرني بأمر آخذه عنك ، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: عليك بالصوم فإنه لا مثل له*  

*وروى كل من الأئمة بخاري ومسلم من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : قال الله عزوجل :*

*كل عمل بن آدم له إلا الصيام ؛ فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به ، والصيام جنّة ، وإذا كان يوم صوم أحدكم فلا يرفث ولا يصخب ، فإن سابّه أحد أو قاتله فليقل : إني امرؤ صائم ، والذي نفس محمد بيده لخلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك ، للصائم فرحتان يفرحهما : إذا أفطر فرح ، وإذا لقي ربه فرح بصومه.*


*وفي الحديث المتفق عليه من حديث حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*فتنة الرجل في أهله وماله وولده وجاره ، تكّفرها الصلاة والصوم والصدقة ، والأمر والنهي.*


*وروى الامام ابن حبان وأحمد رحمهما الله من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*السحور أكله بركة ؛ فلا تدعوه ولو أن يجرع أحدكم جرعة من ماء ؛ فإن الله عز وجل وملائكته يصلون على المتسحّرين.* 

*وروى الامام ابن ماجة رحمه الله من حديث عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :*

*الصيام جنّة من النار ، كجنّة أحدكم من القتال.*


*وروى الامام أحمد رحمه الله من أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* 

*الصيام جنّة وحصن حصين من النار.* 

*وروى كل من الأئمة بخاري ومسلم رحمهما الله من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*إنك لتصوم الدهر وتقوم الليل ، فقلت : نعم ، قال: من ذلك ، قال :إنك إذا فعلت ذلك هجمت له العين ، ونفهت له النفس* 
* لا صام من صام الدهر ، صوم ثلاثة أيام صوم الدهر كله ، قلت : فإني أطيق أكثر من ذلك ، قال : فصم صوم داود عليه السلام ، كان يصوم يوما ويفطر يوما.*


*وفي الحديث المتفق عليه من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:* *من صام يوما في سبيل الله ، باعد الله وجهه عن النار سبعين خريفاً**.*


*وروى الامام النسائي رحمه الله من حديث عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* *من صام الأبد فلا صام ولا أفطر**.* 

*وعن أبي ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من صام ثلاثة أيام من الشهر فقد صام الدهر كله ، ثم قال: صدق الله في كتابه : من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها - الأنعام : 160.*


*وروى الامام البخاري رحمه الله من حديث سهل بن سعد رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :* *في** الجنّة ثمانية أبواب ، فيها باب يُسمى الريّان ، لا يدخله إلا الصائمون وزاد عليه النسائي رحمه الله : فإذا دخل آخرهم أُغلق ، من دخل فيه شرب، ومن شرب لم يظمأ أبدا .* 
*وروى الامام الترمذي رحمه الله عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن في الجنة غرفاً تُرى ظهورها من بطونها، وبطونها من ظهورها ، فقام أعرابي فقال: لمن هي يا رسول الله ؟ فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : لمن أطاب الكلام ، وأطعم الطعام ، وأدام الصيام ، وصلى لله بالليل والناس نيام.*


*وروى الامام أحمد رحمه الله من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنه ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* *الصيام والقرآن يشفعان للعبد يوم القيامة ، يقول الصيام : أي رب ، منعته الطعام والشهوات بالنهار فشفعني فيه ، ويقول القرآن : منعته النوم بالليل فشفعني فيه ، فيشفعان.*


*وروى الامام الترمذي رحمه الله من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* *ثلاث دعوات مستجابات لا شك فيهنّ : دعوة المظلوم ، ودعوة المسافر ، ودعوة الوالد على ولده**.*


*وروى الامام أحمد رحمه الله من حديث الحارث الأشعري رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:**إن الله عز وجل أمر يحيى بن زكريا عليه السلام بخمس كلمات أن يعمل بهنّ، وأن يأمر بني إسرائيل أن يعملوا بهنّ، فكاد أن يبطئ، فقال له عيسى : إنك قدُ أمرت بخمس كلمات أن تعمل بهنّ ، وأن تأمر بني إسرائيل أن يعملوا بهنّ ، فإما أن تبلغهنّ ، وإما أبلغهنّ . فقال له : يا أخي ، إني أخشى إن سبقتني أن أُعذّب أو يُخسف بي ، قال : فجمع يحيى بني إسرائيل في بيت المقدس ، حتى امتلأ المسجد ، وقعد على الشُرَف ، فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ، ثم قال : إن الله عز وجل أمرني بخمس كلمات أن أعمل بهنّ وآمركم أن تعملوا بهنّ , وذكر منهنّ , وآمركم بالصيام ، فإن مثل ذلك كمثل رجل معه صرّة من مسك في عصابة ، كلهم يجد ريح المسك ، وإن خلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك.*


*وفي الحديث المتفق عليه من حديث علقمة والأسود رضي الله عنهما قالا: كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شباباً لا نجد شيئا ، فقال لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**يا معشر الشباب ، من استطاع الباءة فليتزوج ؛ فإنه أغضّ للبصر ، وأحصن للفرج ، ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم ، فإنه له وجاء.*


*وروى ابن خزيمة رحمه الله من حديث أبي أمامة الباهلي رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:* *بينما أنا نائم ، إذ أتاني رجلان فأخذا بضبعيّ ، فأتيا بي جبلا وعرا فقالا : اصعد ، فقلت : إني لا أطيقه ، فقالا : إنا سنسهّله لك ، فصعدتُ ، حتى إذا كنت في سواء الجبل ، إذا بأصوات شديدة ، قلت : ما هذه الأصوات ؟ قالوا : هذا عواء أهل النار. ثم انطلق بي ، فإذا أنا بقوم معلّقين بعراقيّبهم ، مشققة أشداقهم ، تسيل أشداقهم دماً ، قلت : من هؤلاء ؟ قال: هؤلاء الذين يفطرون قبل تحلّة صومهم.*


*وروى الامام أبو داوود رحمه الله عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:*  *لا يزال الدين ظاهرا ما عجّل الناس الفطر ؛ لأن اليهود والنصارى يؤخّرون.* 

*روى الامام مسلم رحمه الله من حديث عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :* *فصل ما بين صيامنا وصيام أهل الكتاب أكلة السحر.*


*وروى الامام ابن حبان رحمه الله من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* *إن الله وملائكته يصلّون على المتسحّرين.وفي رواية أخرى: تسحّروا ولو بجرعة من ماء* 


*وروى الامام النسائي رحمه الله من حديث المقدام بن معد يكرب رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :* *عليكم بغداء السحور؛ فإنه هو الغداء المبارك.*


*وروى الامام الطبراني من حديث أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:* *ثلاث من أخلاق النبوة: تعجيل الإفطار ، وتأخير السحور، ووضع اليمين على الشمال في الصلاة.*


سبحان ربك ربّ العزة عمّا يصفون * وسلام على المرسلين * والحمد لله ربّ العالمين

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاك الله خيرًا.

----------

